
HP's Latest Chromebook Is Premium and Affordable - sjweb
http://trendly.co.uk/technology/hp-chromebook-premium-affordable/
======
zxv
The HP has 1.5GHz Intel Core M, 4GB RAM and a 1080p display for $550.

vs $299 for an Acer w/1.6GHz Intel Celeron, 1080p IPS display, 4GB RAM.
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CVOLVPA](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CVOLVPA)

Either way, it's good to see more affordable FHD chromebooks.

------
alistairSH
Looks interesting, but it isn't listed on the their US store yet. I'll be
interested to see hands-on tests - if it's as good in real-life as the specs
indicate, it could wind up being a suitable replacement for my home MBA
(doesn't get used for work).

